# Rubber Facial and Prosthetic Maskmaking



## sbaines (Jul 28, 2003)

I have recently posted my new website and have posted an article called "Rubber Facial Maskmaking in 5 Easy Steps" for anyone who is a beginner.

You can read it at:

http://www.brainsofbaines.com/mask.html

Hope you enjoy...

SB

Greetings Ghouls, Goblins, and the Undead...


----------



## Nozoki (Jul 27, 2003)

Great site. I've been thinking about trying my hand at mask making and your info really helps.

***Trick or treat. Smell my feet. Give me something good to eat.***


----------



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*Cool! thats gona be a big help, thanx!*

"The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this, a cold and death filled night!"


----------

